# griphoist vs more power puller



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

So I broke my cheap come-along last weekend (it folded on itself) and its been way too long waiting for an upgrade on that frustrating piece of crap. I'm digging the 35' cable on the more power puller for about $150, see link.

http://www.wyeth-scott.com/index.asp

I'd like the grip hoist but $500+ is a bit tough to swallow.

The primary use is trailwork, moving logs and pulling up stumps. Recovery of SK650 and 4x4's also an intended use. My area has lots of trees so the likely hood of 30' plus a chain not reaching is low. Occasionally I'll use a 150' rope zip line and could see the benefit of a cable line, but most of the grip hoist cable are 60' and I'm not sure I want to deal with a 150' cable.

I'm basically looking for comments from someone familiar with one or both tools.

Thanks


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

Mount a Warn on the front of your SK650. You'll be unstoppable


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

black hills tj said:


> Mount a Warn on the front of your SK650. You'll be unstoppable


Yea but I don't want to mount the SK 650 on the front of my Dodge.


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Plus and minus*

Okay having used both I will try and outline the typical pluses and minuses, then allow you to decide what to do.

Drum Style Wench (your power puller):

+ Cheap
+ light and compact

- Locking mechanism is either on or off, no letting something down slowly
- Latch can be dangerous
- Cable is susceptible to more wear and tear as it is spooled very tightly

Continual Pull Wench (Grip Hoist Style)

+ Controlled raising and lowering
+ Continual pull allows infinite cable length 
+ Easily serviceable body

- Expensive (HOWEVER there are cheaper Spanish models out there that appear to be as good
- Heavy (body, cable, handle, larger blocks for stiff cable)


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

Fattirewilly said:


> Yea but I don't want to mount the SK 650 on the front of my Dodge.


They do make receiver hitch mounts, and you may be able to fab up a hitch for your sk650.


----------



## donwatts (Aug 1, 2006)

I think the winch idea is great. I work in forestry and all our equipment(ATV's, trucks, tractors, etc) have winches mounted in cradles for receiver hitches with quick disconnect power cables front and rear so the winch can be moved. You can't always go forward. Mounting one in a receiver to fit your SK would give you great options and pulling power I believe.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

donwatts said:


> I think the winch idea is great. I work in forestry and all our equipment(ATV's, trucks, tractors, etc) have winches mounted in cradles for receiver hitches with quick disconnect power cables front and rear so the winch can be moved. You can't always go forward. Mounting one in a receiver to fit your SK would give you great options and pulling power I believe.


I rent an SK machine, so the Warn winch is out, although I like the idea.. I'm looking for the flexibility of a hand winch.

I found a continuous feed puller called the Black Rat.

http://www.extremeoutback.com/index...uct=Winches and Recovery&cart_id=7465515.3692

Seems like a good price point, relative to other griphoist or tirfor designs. Post up a link for that Spanish puller.


----------



## cppcboy (Jun 3, 2004)

I know it is out of the price you are looking for, but a lewis chain saw winch has a 150' cable and is pretty slick.
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=LW+400MK2&catID=
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=49470


----------

